# Joey Welch 5/7/16



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

In the water at 7:00 at Boggy Point. Nice ride out to 250' where we started picking away at a few scamps and a Gag that was 30ish pounds. Kinda slow so we moved on to deeper water where we made our 3 man grouper limit pretty quick. Had some other good deepwater fish mixed in also. 8 barrel fish a few longtails and some nice tiles. Stopped on the way back in and picked up a few Jacks that were in the 30's which we released. Got kinda sloppy the last 10 miles but still a good ride.

Love the way my new boat fishes.

View attachment 736313


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I kinda skimped on the pics but I didn't feel like digging em all out. Sorry.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great trip Joey!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Great trip there nice work and good eats.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine box of fish!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thansk Guy's.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

definitely good eating!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice box of fish


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job joey that a nice box shot!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope we get a chance to try again this weekend.

Felt good to knock the dust off all my gear.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great bunch of fish. Like you never took a break!


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

nice job guys! Hope e to have that kind of luck myself this week.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That is one fine box of fish. In your experience, what is the shallowest you can catch Barrel fish ?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jcasey said:


> That is one fine box of fish. In your experience, what is the shallowest you can catch Barrel fish ?


I never catch em shallower than 650-700. I would look 700 or deeper when targeting them. You can just about always tell when one is coming up. They fight all the way to the top. And unlike a grouper, if they come off at the boat they will swim straight back down.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice box of fish Joey !


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck of a mix. Nice job.


----------

